# My first handgun.......look forward to some good range time.



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello there gentlemen. This is my first handgun purchase even though I have shot sporadically in my military career. I look forward to learning a lot about it here. I picked up this Sig P229R .40 cal Equinox a couple of days ago. Field stripped it, cleaned it and relubed.....just waiting to finally get to shoot it.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I am Sig man myself and that is a nice looking handgun. Beware, that this is only your first handgun....more will be in your future. :mrgreen:Get out there to the range and give us a report.:smt1099


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you sir for the welcome. I'm looking forward to getting my fiance' a Sig also (maybe a 239) as she is getting her CCW. I believe I can only buy one handgun every 30 days in Virginia.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

DoingOK said:


> Thank you sir for the welcome. I'm looking forward to getting my fiance' a Sig also (maybe a 239) as she is getting her CCW. I believe I can only buy one handgun every 30 days in Virginia.


I just range tested my new P239 two tone SAS Gen II 9mm. LOVE IT!! Very accurate. Putting some black Hogue extreme aluminum grips on it. I have a P236 Elite also. I want to try the P220 next.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Greetings and welcome. Check the SiG Photo thread for a pic of my carry P228. Something similar in the composition of it and your picture


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations. Safe shooting.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Good looking gun. Congrats.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Man that is a great gun.

Your gonna love it. :smt082

Congratulations

:smt1099


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome. 

Also new to Sig, just got a P250


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

coops2k said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Also new to Sig, just got a P250


Welcome to the forum! Now you have to show us an obligatory pic.:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 coops2k

Welcome to the forum - :smt082

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## DoingOK (Aug 16, 2010)

Just got back from the range......fun times for someone that hasn't shot in over 10 years. Ears are still ringing.....need better hearing protection at the range. I also forgot my damn glasses in my house.

Sig Sauer .40 S&W:

First two magazines (a little left. Sights, lack of glasses or just me being rusty):










Future wife did pretty good....she was a bit nervous. I won't post her target ;-)

My last 12 rounds. I'm def' no Rambo or gun addict, but it was fun shooting again:


----------

